# Leaving Japan- what needs to be done?



## SueQ (12 mo ago)

Hi people. Our daughter has been living/working in Japan for a number of years. She is now unwell and she needs to return to the UK. She is not in a good place mentally and is off sick from work. We are trying to support her return to the UK but we are not sure what needs doing and how best she should go about it. She rents an apartment and has a lot of possessions. I don't think she necessarily needs to bring everything home with her but I am not sure how she would go about getting the furniture taken away in order to clear the apartment. Any advice or links to helpful websites woud be appreciated. She speaks some Japanese but is not fluent and we do not speak any Japanese.


----------



## BC305 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi,
There are companies that specialize in cleaning out apartments...for a fee.
Was your daughter's apartment arranged by her employer or on her own? If the former, maybe they can assist.
If the latter, she could check with the rental agent for her apartment. Rental agencies use these companies frequently, so should be able to recommend someone.
Leaving Japan normally involves other things like filing a final tax return (or assigning someone to handle it for you), closing bank accounts, etc..
Does she have a Japanese friend that could assist?
Where is she located?


----------



## SueQ (12 mo ago)

BC305 said:


> Hi,
> There are companies that specialize in cleaning out apartments...for a fee.
> Was your daughter's apartment arranged by her employer or on her own? If the former, maybe they can assist.
> If the latter, she could check with the rental agent for her apartment. Rental agencies use these companies frequently, so should be able to recommend someone.
> ...


Thanks for this info - it was very helpful.


----------

